
The Great CSV Showdown: Julia vs. Python vs. R - 3JPLW
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-great-csv-showdown-julia-vs-python-vs-r-aa77376fb96
======
typenil
I wish paywalled Medium articles would come with some indication in the title.

Just a waste of time for those of us who aren't interested in giving Medium
money for whatever reason.

